# Key West



## rwroth (Dec 25, 2011)

While vacationing for 2 weeks at our TS on Sanibel Island, I thought it would be "neat" to take the Key West Express from Ft Myers to Key West, and stay there maybe 2 nights, taking in local activities -- not having been there before. Can anyone suggest where to stay -- walking distance from the KW dock -- and things to do in KW during early December? Any other thoughts about such a trip would be appreciated. Does anyone offer a "package tour", for example. We probably won't rent a car.

Roy


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 25, 2011)

I took the cat from Fort Myers to Key West a couple of years ago.  I'd recommend three days (the rest of they day on which you arrive; one full day; and the morning on the day you leave).  It is an easy walk from where the boat docks to Duval Street.  I suggest pulling up a map of Key West on the Internet; prinit it out; search rentals on-line; it shouldn't be hard to find one in the area.  There is plenty to see and do within walking distance.

George


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 25, 2011)

During December we experience some cold fronts, which can kick up the seas to a very uncomfortable level.  If you get sea-sick, just keep this in mind, as it is a 4 hour ride to Key West.  Our favorite place is the Westin Key West on Mallory Square. This may be a bit more high-end than you need, but in any case, just pick a place in the Mallory Square area so you can be close to all the action.  Take the Conch Train tour to see the city.  One of my favorites is the Mel Fisher Museum (sunken treasures). Google Key West and you will find many things to do. Also, be aware of when Fantasy Fest is, and what it is, before you go during that time frame. You may see things you don't want to if you don't know about it.  Google is your friend!


----------



## theo (Dec 25, 2011)

*My $0.02 worth...*



rwroth said:


> ...I thought it would be "neat" to take the Key West Express from Ft Myers to Key West, and stay there maybe 2 nights, taking in local activities -- not having been there before. Can anyone suggest where to stay -- walking distance from the KW dock



Despite having a mariner's background, I can't honestly say that I at all enjoyed that boring, hours long "slog by water" on the Key West Express. I'm not in any hurry to ever do it again. YMMV.

That being said, I would second the above-mentioned vote for The Westin (245 Front St.) although it certainly is not inexpensive. We have also stayed at Marrero's Guest Mansion (about a dozen rooms, at 410 Fleming Street). Also not inexpensive, but included a very nice breakfast. The "clothing optional" pool at Marrero's was certainly a bit of a surprise, but we were not interested in pool use anyhow --- with or without clothing. See http://www.marreros.com) for details if further interested.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 25, 2011)

Key West certainly is an unusual place.  Best to expect the unexpected, that's for sure. It's a PARTY town. If you want to experience that, then this is the place.  We just want you to know about it before you get in too deep.  You've got to do your homework before going there.  Unlesss you turn in at 8:00 every night.


----------



## riverdees05 (Dec 26, 2011)

We were staying at Marco Island a few Christmas weeks ago and my wife and youngest daughter were scheduled to take the cat from Fort Myers to Key West and back.   Because of the weather it was cancelled.  So depending on the time of the year you are going, you may want to have a back-up.  They ended up driving and it was a long trip.


----------



## theo (Dec 26, 2011)

*Long indeed...*



riverdees05 said:


> <snip>  They ended up driving and it was a long trip.



People sometimes fail to absorb that it's still over 100 driving miles to get to Key West *from Key Largo* --- 
not to even mention whatever driving time and distance is involved just to reach Key Largo in the first place.


----------



## ValDar (Dec 26, 2011)

Just returned from a week's exchange into the Banyan, Key West, our first time in Key West.  Took the Key West shuttle, we were fortunate to have great weather both ways.  Christmas was a great time to be there, we loved all the decorations and holiday events.  We are not really party people, but found lots to do.  Easy to get to lots of places to stay from where the shuttle docks.  Take the conch train or one of the trolly tours, they give a great overview.


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 26, 2011)

we aren't party people either, but we had a great time in Key West.  lots of things to do, places to see,


----------



## rwroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help. Bogey21, your suggested schedule is what I had in mind, with 2 nights in Key West. The weather is certainly a factor and I'll have to investigate the Cat cancellation policy should the weather look threatening. I do have some Marriott Reward points that I could use for the 2-night accommodations and it looks like a Fairfield Inn wouldn't be too far from the dock. Anyone know if it is "in the center of activity"? The 'weirdness' of the scene is something I thought would be worth experiencing, even if we don't 'join in'. Any other thoughts would be appreciated. 
Roy


----------



## mbeach89 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Weatherstation Inn*

This is not a timeshare, but a terrific bed & breakfast to stay for 2-3 nights in Key West.  It is located in the Truman Annex area.  This area is quiet, but still within walking distance to all the attractions Key West has to offer.  Here is a link if interested.

http://www.weatherstationinn.com/

They also have a private secluded (heated) pool. There is also a sundeck on top of building.  Complimentary continental breakfast when we were there a few years back.  Unlike a lot of bed and breakfasts, I believe some (maybe all) rooms have their own bathroom.  Love this place!

*If I were staying a week, I think I would rent a Truman Annex condo instead.


----------



## BevL (Dec 26, 2011)

rwroth said:


> Thanks for all of the help. Bogey21, your suggested schedule is what I had in mind, with 2 nights in Key West. The weather is certainly a factor and I'll have to investigate the Cat cancellation policy should the weather look threatening. I do have some Marriott Reward points that I could use for the 2-night accommodations and it looks like a Fairfield Inn wouldn't be too far from the dock. Anyone know if it is "in the center of activity"? The 'weirdness' of the scene is something I thought would be worth experiencing, even if we don't 'join in'. Any other thoughts would be appreciated.
> Roy



The Fairfield is not in the centre of the activity and would not be my choice for only a few nights there. 

Here is a map that comes up when you google Old Town Key West.  

http://maps.google.ca/maps?rlz=1T4G...9Dg&sa=X&oi=local_group&ct=image&ved=0CAYQtgM

Mallory Square is at the Duval foot of Whitehead.  The Fairfield is a long way from there, up on the highway.  Especially if you don't have a car, spend a few dollars and stay close to the action.


----------



## rwroth (Dec 26, 2011)

The WeatherStation is a little "pricey" ($235-355 per night), though it looks very nice. If the Fairfield Inn is indeed far from the action & not walking distance from the ferry dock, I would like to know if something more reasonable is 'downtown' -- and walking distance from the dock for a couple seniors.


----------



## bdh (Dec 27, 2011)

rwroth said:


> The WeatherStation is a little "pricey" ($235-355 per night), though it looks very nice. If the Fairfield Inn is indeed far from the action & not walking distance from the ferry dock, I would like to know if something more reasonable is 'downtown' -- and walking distance from the dock for a couple seniors.



The Fairfield is definitely not "walking distance from the dock for a couple seniors". KW is not known for its "reasonably priced" accommodations - it typically leads the state in nightly occupancy percentage and rates. 

If you are only going to be there a couple of days, you definitely want to stay in the Old Town area as suggested above. The Westin, Ocean Key, Pier House, Hyatt (Resort & Spa) and Galleon (actually TS, but they rent a lot of rooms/units by the night) are the popular hotels at the lower end of Duval - while all of these are short walk from the Fast Cat dock and are an ideal spot to explore Old Town KW, the nightly price will reflect that. Note that I've listed these hotels in order from farthest (Westin) to closest (Galleon) to the Fast Cat dock. 

Instead of a hotel, a lot of KW travelers go the B&B route (nightly prices can be better and they tend to have a little more of the "flavor" of KW) - you can check price & location of hotels and B&B's here - http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g3...ACCOM_OVERVIEW

Part of the attraction to KW is that it can be as wild or as mild as each person prefers it. Wild - bars close at 4 am (if you prefer to drink naked, the Garden of Eden would be the place for you). Mild - walking thru the side streets of Old Town observing the beautiful old homes. Throw in the variety of historic sights (Mel Fisher's Museum, Hemingway's House, Audubon House, etc) and wonderful restaurants (Sarabeths, Marquesa, B O's Fish Wagon, Blue Heaven, etc) and 2 days will be gone in a blink of an eye.


----------



## theo (Dec 27, 2011)

*Yessa!*



bdh said:


> Part of the attraction to KW is that it can be as wild or as mild as each person prefers it. Wild - bars close at 4 am (if you prefer to drink naked, the Garden of Eden would be the place for you). Mild - walking thru the side streets of Old Town observing the beautiful old homes. Throw in the variety of historic sights (Mel Fisher's Museum, Hemingway's House, Audubon House, etc) and wonderful restaurants (Sarabeths, Marquesa, B O's Fish Wagon, Blue Heaven, etc) and 2 days will be gone in a blink of an eye.



The above is certainly a well stated and absolutely correct description and summation. 

Key West is definitely *not* just naked bars, late night drunken carousing and extroverted transgenders "performing" on Duval Street. Even a walk through the cemetery (...what could be any quieter than that?) can be interesting (e.g., the gravesite / memorial for U.S.S. Maine crewmen, whose ship mysteriously blew up in Havana Harbor in 1898, preceding the Spanish - American War). Fort Zachary Taylor is another interesting historical site, where there is also a nice, shaded picnic area adjoining some of the best public access beachfront in all of Key West. Some great restaurants (per above, to which I would also add Pepe's). Overall, it's just a fascinating place, although many (among whom I must honestly include myself) best enjoy it only occasionally and in controlled dosages, during relatively short stays.


----------



## rwroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for all of the above comments & suggestions. I'm presently zeroing in on The Garden House or Westwind Inn -- both of which seem to be within walking distance of the Express dock and city attractions, and have reasonable rates, depending on room location. Any experiences or thoughts on these 2 B&Bs would be appreciated.

Roy


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 29, 2011)

Not familiar with the B&Bs, but they are in a nice area near one of our favorite shops - Kermit's Key West Key Lime 

http://www.keylimeshop.com/

Enjoy the show at Mallory Square - sword swallowers, acrobats, magicians, and circus cats, to name a few!  Don't miss the sunset.


----------

